# Bicep Curls



## Andy81653 (Jun 4, 2011)

I need help. Every time I do bicep curls, I don't really even feel it in my biceps. I mostly feel them in my elbow flexors. Am I using too much weight? I believe I am doing proper form.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 4, 2011)

If you can do it with good form then the weight is fine. I get that feeling too I think it's normal.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jun 4, 2011)

I never get "a burn" in neither my biceps or triceps, they just stop working. I do get that same feeling in my biceps when they get worked though. As long as you are not having pains from day to day I just think thats the way your body responds


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Andy81653 said:


> I need help. Every time I do bicep curls, I don't really even feel it in my biceps. I mostly feel them in my elbow flexors. Am I using too much weight? I believe I am doing proper form.



I'm assuming you mean your forearms because your bicep IS an elbow flexor.

You may be gripping too hard or bending your wrists - both can put more emphasis on the forearms and cause load to be taken off of the biceps.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2011)

I like using this machine for dropsets to get the burn.


----------



## Andy81653 (Jun 4, 2011)

I may be gripping too hard because I am using heavy weight and I don't want to drop it.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 4, 2011)

last week i wanted to beat my arms up with some extra work, so after ez bar curls i did dumbell curls on the incline bench and it killed them, lowerd weight and killed them again, ill do my dumbells there for awhile, something different


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 4, 2011)

Whats a curl?


----------



## jimm (Jun 5, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Whats a curl?


 

? fuck noes man...never heard of one


----------



## Gissurjon (Jun 5, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Whats a curl?


 
Its what happens to females' toes when they are with some of us..


----------



## Chubby (Jun 5, 2011)

concentration curl?


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 5, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Its what happens to females' toes when they are with some of us..



Oh ok...yea. So curls SUCK...   get it?  get it?...lol....I kill me....
<---- freak


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 6, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Whats a curl?


 
Duh silly, these are curls!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 6, 2011)

When doing your curls, are you squeezing at the top of the movement?

I can't remember that last time curls gave a burn. My biceps usually just stop working before that happens.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 6, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> When doing your curls, are you squeezing at the top of the movement?
> 
> I can't remember that last time curls gave a burn. My biceps usually just stop working before that happens.


 
I haven't done a curl in so long.  They never did anything for me.


----------



## jimm (Jun 6, 2011)

Put your mind in the muscle! it should burn or pump what ever if your isolating the muscle! more then likely using too much momentum and weight! just my 2 cents matey...


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 6, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Whats a curl?



curl is a tool to transfer  data from or to a server, using one of the supported protocols (DICT,  FILE, FTP, FTPS, GOPHER, HTTP, HTTPS, IMAP, IMAPS, LDAP, LDAPS, POP3,  POP3S, RTMP, RTSP, SCP, SFTP, SMTP, SMTPS, TELNET and TFTP).  The  command is designed to work without user interaction. 
curl offers a busload of useful tricks like proxy  support, user authentication, FTP upload, HTTP post, SSL connections,  cookies, file transfer resume and more. As you will see below, the  number of features will make your head spin! 



duh?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 6, 2011)

try keeping your elbows slightly behind you when doing standing curls. That will keep tension on the bi's. Also try high cable curls and low cable curls pulling to your forehead.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 11, 2011)

Try doing a drop-set...start with your maximum weight, do 10 reps, drop down 10lbs, do another 10, drop down 10lb, do another 10...do this without rests in between...you'll feel your biceps burning I promise you that.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm...try flexing ur bicep when u reach the top of the curl...that might help


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 14, 2011)

21's then heavy curls then grab 20 pounders and throw as many hammer curls you can. repeat for 4 sets, you will cry


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 15, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> curl is a tool to transfer  data from or to a server, using one of the supported protocols (DICT,  FILE, FTP, FTPS, GOPHER, HTTP, HTTPS, IMAP, IMAPS, LDAP, LDAPS, POP3,  POP3S, RTMP, RTSP, SCP, SFTP, SMTP, SMTPS, TELNET and TFTP).  The  command is designed to work without user interaction.
> curl offers a busload of useful tricks like proxy  support, user authentication, FTP upload, HTTP post, SSL connections,  cookies, file transfer resume and more. As you will see below, the  number of features will make your head spin!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok. Thanks!  No wonder I couldn't FTP up my naked photos to the forum server.


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

Less weight an more squeeze...


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 15, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> concentration curl?


this is what i was thinking


----------



## troubador (Jun 15, 2011)

Anybody remember "flex curls"? They seem to help get that pumped feeling.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 15, 2011)

Straight bar curls & EZ Bar Reverse Curls.  When done properly where you raise the weight up, squeeze hard, then lower slowly.  If you don't feel a burn from that, I would be surprised.  Try adding a drop set or two, or a set of 21's.  Burn, baby burn!

The other thing that I have done that have made by bi's grow is that I train them twice per week (Saturday & Tuesday).  I do only about 7-8 sets per session.  Since I have lowered the sets ( I used to do 10-12 per session ) and have upped the intensity, my arms have a much fuller look and believe it or not I am getting stronger.


----------



## jmpsuperman (Jun 16, 2011)

Form!!!!!!!


----------

